# Romance languages: Pretérito anterior



## panjabigator

Quiero saber si todavía existe el pretérito anterior en tus idiomas.  Sé que en español no se usa mucho (y si quieres aprender más sobre este tema, os invito a este hilo dónde se discute de esto.     
   Lo usa en sus idiomas?  Catalán, Gallego, y los demás?

   Gracias!


----------



## jazyk

Nunca vi em português.  Quem sabe na linguagem medieval?


----------



## jazyk

Ah, recuerdo que en italiano existe, pero no es nada común:

Non appena *ebbe finito* di parlare, se ne andò.
Apenas_ hubo acabado_ de hablar, se marchó.


----------



## panjabigator

Quizas no sea comun en cualquier idioma.  Quizas un poco anticuado.


----------



## Samaruc

En catalán sí que existe.

Tiene dos formas (ejemplo con el verbo Parlar -> hablar):

Passat Anterior:
HAGUÍ PARLAT
HAGUERES PARLAT
HAGUÉ PARLAT
HAGUÉREM PARLAT
HAGUÉREU PARLAT
HAGUEREN PARLAT​
Passat Anterior Perifràstic (algunas personas presentan dobletes dialectales, todos son normativos y correctos)
VAIG HAVER PARLAT
VARES/VAS HAVER PARLAT
VA HAVER PARLAT
VÀREM/VAM HAVER PARLAT
VÀREU/VAU HAVER PARLAT
VAREN/VAN HAVER PARLAT​
Las dos formas (Anterior y Anterior Perifràstic) son completamente equivalentes, aunque la perifrástica es la más común.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Pienso que existe también en rumano. 

*INFINITIV: A ADORA*
(EU) AS FI ADORAT
(TU) AI FI ADORAT
(EL/EA) AR FI ADORAT
(NOI) AM FI ADORAT
(VOI) ATI FI ADORAT
(EI) AR FI ADORAT

Es diferente de los otros idiomas latinos, pero tiene el mismo significado. 

 robbie


----------



## panjabigator

Y todovia se usan?


----------



## Samaruc

Sí, en catalán todavía se usa, pero sucede como en castellano, que se usa especialmente en registros más bien literarios mientras que en el lenguaje coloquial se tiende a sustituirlo por el Passat Simple o el Passat Perifràstic (de nuevo, dos formas totalmente equivalentes siendo la perifrástica la más usada).


Quan hagué acabat (= va haver acabat), marxà (= va marxar) -> Quan acabà (= va acabar), marxà (= va marxar).
Cuando hubo acabado, se fue -> Cuando acabó, se fue.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Sí, es usual en rumano. Especialmente en libros, pero también en el idioma hablado. 

 robbie


----------



## Outsider

Existe en francés también: passé antérieur.


----------



## any_whither

Robbie, yo sé que el Pretérito anterior no tiene un corresponsal en rumano. Me parece que en tu ejemplo has usado el Condicional compuesto (perfecto). 'Eu as fi adorat' significa 'Yo habría adorado'.


----------



## robbie_SWE

any_whither said:
			
		

> Robbie, yo sé que el Pretérito anterior no tiene un corresponsal en rumano. Me parece que en tu ejemplo has usado el Condicional compuesto (perfecto). 'Eu as fi adorat' significa 'Yo habría adorado'.


 
Ok, pero es la cosa más cercana al pretérito anterior. Vine, traté y fallé.  

(Dar chiar nu exista o forma similara Any_whither?? Ma surprinde!!!)

 robbie


----------



## any_whither

Hola Robbie,

Creo que en rumano la cosa más cercana del Pretérito anterior es 'mai mult ca perfectul' o 'perfectul simplu' (que se usan normalmente en el sur de Romania). 'Apenas hubo desayunado, se fue' = 'De abia cina/cinase, ca pleca/se duse'. 

(Chiar nu exista un timp echivalent, ci doar alte modalitati de a-l exprima) 

Saluditos


----------

